# MATAGORDA COUNTY BOW KILL



## wrsmolik

THE BEST FIRST WEEKEND EVER. GROSS 158 5/8. THAT IS WHAT YOU GET WHEN LET GROW TO 7 1/2.


----------



## KIKO

great buck and great shot.


----------



## Chunky

Great buck!!! congrats to you.


----------



## LouietheDrifter

That is an Outstanding Matagorda County Buck....WOW!


----------



## saltwatersensations

Very nice. Coulda smiled though you look ******. LMAo! J/K


----------



## gulfcoast200

Freaking nice buck!!!


----------



## Screeminreel

Great buck. I agree the older they get the more character and mass they aquire. I have no issue with them growing old, I just wished the folks who hunt the properties around us had a similar thought process.


----------



## 1976Bronc

A super congrats to you on a heck of a buck!!!! :cheers:


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Looks like the antler restriction is paying off.


----------



## Clint Leopold

Nice buck Wes! Looks like you finally closed the deal on one. Gonna be a long season for the hogs now.


----------



## rlw

Great job Wes. But u could smile he's already dead, don't have to be mad at him anymore.


----------



## justin-credible1982

great buck! congrats!


----------



## Rack Ranch

Very nice.. congrats .. Whats the story ?? hunting acorns, trails, water, corn ?? What it take to trick'em..Walker


----------



## steelrain202

awesome I am jealous I cant bow hunt this year. Just had my shoulder rebuilt UGH.


----------



## Bucksnort

Say Cheeeeeeeese next time. Awesome deer congratulations to you.


----------



## Gunslinger

Great Buck! Good shot for it being the 1st deer kill of the season also. Nerves of steel.


----------



## capt.sandbar

Heck of a buck! Congrats!!


----------



## Trouthunter

Wesley doesn't smile much.

Great buck!

TH


----------



## eastmattycjh

Trouthunter said:


> Wesley doesn't smile much.
> 
> Great buck!
> 
> TH


I guess not! If that don't make you smile nothin' will!:cheers:


----------



## rlw

Talked to Wes at Academy while ago he said the 'skeeters were eating him up couldn't get the pix over fast enough.


----------



## Gethookedadventures

palmwad89 said:


> beautiful buck, but score looks a little generous.


Score looks spot on to me! Beautiful buck!


----------



## fishit

very nice - congrats!


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04

Green for that hoss, congrats!:clover:


----------



## MigllaFishKilla

very nice how much>?


----------



## wrsmolik

*matagorda co buck*



palmwad89 said:


> beautiful buck, but score looks a little generous.


i did not score it billy with big buck bow hunt scored it for his contest go to www.foreverlast.com


----------



## txjustin

Where abouts in Matagorda County? I used to hunt in Matty county is why I am asking. I hunted Runnells Pierce Ranch for a few years and say a few of this caliber.


----------



## Gilbert

wrsmolik said:


> THE BEST FIRST WEEKEND EVER. GROSS 158 5/8. THAT IS WHAT YOU GET WHEN LET GROW TO 7 1/2.


nice kill.


----------



## Auer Power

Monster buck for Matty county! Congrats!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR

:smile:

Great buck, WTG.


----------



## Domino

Congrats on a very very nice buck.


----------



## STEADLY CHASING BLUES

I got to see this buck first hand and he is all that! Wesley has watched this deer hais whole life and two years ago started hunting him and finally got a shot, I felt bad for wesley when (zoro) showed up on our place a month before the bow season. I thought I was gonna have to ask premission to sling an arrow? Congratulations it couldn't of happened to a more deserving hunter!!


----------



## buckbuddy

*CONGRATS! GOOD LOOKING BUCK!!*


----------



## Josh5

Congrats!!! That is a beautiful buck. Way to hang in there hunting him for multiple years ! Awesome.


----------



## saintsfan

very nice buck.


----------



## albert white

Why do you look so ****** off? A smile from ear to ear would have made for a better picture.


----------



## Txfirenfish

big congrats to you on a magnificent deer


----------



## Seeker

Wrsmolik, nice buck! What is the make and model of your weapon of choice there? It looks like my Mathews DXT. Nice bow. Bet it never saw it coming. ;-)


----------



## twdjr

Congrats on the great looking deer!


----------



## ONDABORDER

Beautiful buck! Congrats are in order! Good shot too - right on the money. 

Remember when my uncles talked about the small deer in Brazoria, Matagorda, etc.(all up & down the riverbottom counties) before bigs bucks were imported to improve the size.
:texasflag


----------



## Khoutx

Nice


----------

